# Peanut rejoined the herd!



## Cricket (Oct 2, 2012)

After agonizing for the better part of 6 months whether or not to keep my Jersey heifer, I decided to take her back to the farm I work at.  I brought her home because she was going to be euthanized for floppy legs and she turned out just fine.

Realistically, I am not up to milking 180 cows for someone else and then coming home to milk mine.  Plus, she would have to be milked either at 3 and 3 or 9 and 9, which would just suck when it's -20 and dark all the time.  Plus, I get my milk for free.

I took her by horse trailer and turned her loose with the younger heifers.  She glanced back at me once, and joined the herd with great glee.  (It was a lot like dropping off a teenager at a school dance--you know the, "you can leave now" look?).

NOW the kicker is that one of the brothers who owns the farm is having a health crisis which doesn't look to be ending well and my boss is talking about selling out in spring.  AAAGH.  Then I would have time to milk a cow, yet Peanut would not be my choice of breeding stock and I would be taking her back because she's cute and I feel guilty.  Got 6 months or so to toughen up!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 2, 2012)

What a great description!  I bet she is happy.  

A lot of things can happen in 6 months.  It seems like most would be out of your hands.  Perhaps in the end, you will end up with breeding stock that you desire and Peanut!


----------



## Cricket (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep, I'm done worrying!  But in a perfect world, we'll still be milking in June or July when she comes in, and my sweet heifer will have turned into a kicking, tail-lashing, witch and I'll be glad she's not my cow!


----------



## Cricket (Nov 25, 2012)

And now she's coming back home!  Bred.  The farm co-owner died unexpectedly the week after I took Peanut back.  The farm is on the market and they're auctioning off the cows in April.  One of Peanut's front legs is kind of funky looking, and the consensus is that she would probably be bid on for beef.  So I thought if she's going to be beefed, I may as well have her done for my dogs, who I feed raw, and save her the long road trip.  But my amazing husband suggested that I take a YEAR off from working (!!!) to see how I like it (duh!) and keep Peanut as a milk cow.  I am one happy camper


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2012)




----------

